# Proper Torsion Bar Adjustment



## 1081 (Jul 25, 2004)

I had a problem with the transmission on my 1993 Pathfinder which can be read on thread http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=82266 Now, I have bad body roll feeling  the adjusters (for lack of a technical term) in the transmission mount where the torsion bars are bolted, are sticking down outside of the mount underneath the mount. I know they weren't like that before I took it in because I looked. Also, you can look up at the bolts and there is about 3 or 4 inches of clean bolts, which makes me think that they are not even close to the same position as before the transmission was take out. They told me they will look at it but that if they tighten it up it will raise the front end. How do I tell them the proper way of checking the adjustment?


----------

